# Ram Air IV Heads



## DHouse (6 mo ago)

I have a friend who has a set of 772 heads on his '67 GTO. He wasn't sure what the 772 designation meant. I checked and found that they are '69 Ram Air IV heads. He would like to bring his GTO back to its stock configuration, so these heads will most likely be sold. Does anyone on this forum have a reasonable estimate of the value of these heads?

Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

DHouse said:


> I have a friend who has a set of 772 heads on his '67 GTO. He wasn't sure what the 772 designation meant. I checked and found that they are '69 Ram Air IV heads. He would like to bring his GTO back to its stock configuration, so these heads will most likely be sold. Does anyone on this forum have a reasonable estimate of the value of these heads?
> 
> Thanks


Put up some pictures if he's serious about selling them. With so many scammers on the forums, no one will make any offers or be able to accurately assess them without pictures! They're fairly valuable if in good shape.


----------



## DHouse (6 mo ago)

Thanks armydarkness. You have a good point. Here are the photos.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DHouse,

What is the date code on each head? A match set is more desirable. Is the car running currently?

As an aside, has your friend verified that the drivetrain and related key components are correct / born-with to the car? Depending on how much of the car remains original may play into the decision.

Those heads are special and if the car is set up correctly and tuned properly you’re not likely to find better performing OEM Pontiac heads. As you probably know, they are round port exhaust heads so the headers could not be used with “670” heads. If your friend is going original / OEM than he will either use standard or Ram Air cast iron exhaust manifolds.

If their condition checks out they are very desirable. If it were me it would hang-on to them and see how the swap goes and then decide if you want to part with them.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sending you a private message.

Bear


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Probably not worth more than the buyer's first born child in trade.


----------

